# Fires: - Especially for newcomers to Portugal



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Folks

It won't be long before the fire season arrives so you might like to note these links so you can keep an eye on your local situation & also refer to the rules should you need to.

I obviously have no connection to the sites so assume it's OK to post the links.

Forest Fires todayâ€™s status report 

Defesa da Floresta Contra Incêndios â€” ICNF


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks for the links TM. Obviously there will be fires this year but I hope to goodness, for the sakes of all concerned, that we do not have another year like the last.

Stay safe out there peeps.


----------



## DaddyLongLegs (Apr 27, 2014)

Be aware that you are not allowed any fires (bonfires) during June, July and August and this year there is a €6000 fine if you do and get caught.


----------



## Ronnie_Yook (May 9, 2012)

Here...Here...excellent posting travelling-man.

As an addition to this, here in Central Portugal, we have a phenomenon (not easy after a few vinhos!) where a strong breeze occurs about mid-day, so wood / charcoal burning Bar-B-Q's are a big NO-NO.

This mid-day wind is mentioned in the excellent book “A Small Murder In Lisbon” by Robert Wilson, but the exact Portuguese name for it escapes me...anybody know it?


----------



## Pablo91 (Jan 30, 2013)

This site can show you the daily fires, as well as those who are active at the time as well as their severity and the means they have, this page is updated hourly. 

Incêndios Florestais 

Regards


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Pablo21. This site was already posted by TM


----------

